# Commutable to Exeter: seeking small  livery yard + 20x60m arena



## Sophie C (15 May 2016)

Does such a thing exist? I've been searching for months. If possible I'd also like some off-road hacking close by. Any ideas gratefully received...


----------



## sunnyone (15 May 2016)

Can you define commutable? For some people 25 mins drive is too far, for others an hour is reasonable.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (15 May 2016)

What sort of area are you looking for a yard in??

I'm East of Exeter if that helps. 

Decent livery AND decent hacking from the same base is like finding Hens Teeth here though............

PM me if need and I'll try to help.


----------



## Sophie C (15 May 2016)

I've just got home from current yard after a 45-minute drive... I'd say 50 minutes would be my maximum. I had a hip replacement last year and long spells in a car seat do it no favours...


----------



## dixie (15 May 2016)

Hyperion?
Rollestone, probably too big
Have you looked on Facebook pages


----------



## Sophie C (15 May 2016)

Yes, Rollestone is too big. I have to own up that I'm fairly hopeless/reluctant at Facebook (I only use it 'incognito'). I think I looked on Nutty Nags. Are there other pages I should try?


----------



## Barlow (18 May 2016)

Is the 20x60 an absolute must? I'm on a great yard with amazing hacking and a 20x40 school with mirrors. 1 dressage trainer and 1 all-rounder instructor...


----------



## Sophie C (18 May 2016)

Hello Barlow,
I may well have to compromise on the 20x60 school in the end especially if it means not having to ride on the roads/lanes, so it would be great if you could PM me with details of the yard where you are. Thanks!


----------



## dixie (18 May 2016)

There's a Facebook page called livery yards devon.  Might be worth putting a wanted post in.


----------



## Sophie C (18 May 2016)

Thank you, Dixie. I will try this, although my Facebook skills leave something to be desired...


----------



## SlinkyMinxy (4 June 2016)

Strete Ralegh Farm in Whimple is a small livery yard with a 20 x 60m arena. I just notice on "livery yards devon" that they currently have a vacancy. They also have a website, so you should be able to google it. 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (4 June 2016)

SlinkyMinxy said:



			Strete Ralegh Farm in Whimple is a small livery yard with a 20 x 60m arena. I just notice on "livery yards devon" that they currently have a vacancy. They also have a website, so you should be able to google it. 

Good luck with your search!
		
Click to expand...

This is near me! - just over a mile in fact. They've apparently got a lovely big arena, if that's what you want. The owner is called Andrea I think. The hacking is mainly roadwork here - if you're at this yard you'll very soon have to cross over the main A30 on a roadbridge!! But some nice quiet lanes.......


----------



## Sophie C (5 June 2016)

Thank you for the useful tip about the road bridge, MiJods! I'm really not keen on roadwork - even on quiet lanes - after too many near misses in Surrey, so I've now moved bridleways/off road hacking higher up my list of priorities &#8211; above a 20x60 arena even... With this in mind, I'm going to start looking more over towards Haldon Forest way. My delicate little dressage mare won't cope with Dartmoor so I'm hoping I can find an area with 'easy' bridleways.


----------

